# Phone Book take one...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ok so I tried the phone book just now...on myself with my own dog..doesnt really show what I was meaning to say...LOL...

did it exposed first, standing up, dog had some small issue with it the first time, (she was like WTF?), I then put on a sweatshirt, which was a bad idea  the targeting suffered , and then she moved off of it to the elbow..

I dont think that the dog would have an issue with it on someone else, but may move off of it, if it wasnt satisfying to her, or in a serious home invasion, where her intent would be to hurt someone. 

Probably dont want to try this at home, like they say...I will try it again when I get the chance, hidden, with a "bad guy", although it probably will not be my GF's 17 yr old kid, in case something goes awry...IF I can find another phone book that is, nobody has them anymore 
Dog did NOT out. Has not bitten anything in weeks, did not expect her to out well, and I was right..she did however proceed to shred the phone book, and pull it out of the garbage can to shred it some more..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urZPqBTbBCc


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Link didnt work for me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

fixed it...of course it is in prey..LOL...it is my own dog..


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL... Dude!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

She selling at the bargain price of $75,000?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> LOL... Dude!


I often wonder what the dog would do if I toss my bare arm up there..maybe I will get drunk later and try that...although that might either confuse the dog, or screw up our boundary system royally, as it is touchy as it is right now....

I "think" she might bite me..I know I would never try it with just a sweatshirt or jacket on...too much hidden sleeve, and suit work, but then again she has civil work too, so who knows....

Brian, the dog is only 50,000 right now, but once I proof it with a "badguy" (hidden) the price goes up to 75,000, unless she does better than that GSD did, then it is 90,000.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Better try it with your decoy, if you ask me...lol


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Sold. I like how you trained her to be camouflaged...does she have a stealth mode? Stealth b&h and attack? That would really impress my friends at the yacht club.

But seriously, Ill second Tiago...dude!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Who's next? 

I figure if the dog will do it, "playing" with its owner, it should be a cinch with a decoy...

c'mon people...make some videos, could be funny...might make your dog worth 70,000 more.....


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

That's not a phone book!!!! :-\" the first guy had a bigger phone book than you.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerald Dunn said:


> That's not a phone book!!!! :-\" the first guy had a bigger phone book than you.


Yeah but THAT dog bites alot harder I am sure....my dog has a really soft mouth, probably couldnt break the skin.....gonna try this Ray Allen catalog next...


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

This has to be a horrible idea lol!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

having a rum and coke...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> having a rum and coke...


 
ALRIGHT!!! This will be a great way to kick off my Friday...anxiously awaiting your next video


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

Brian McQuain said:


> ALRIGHT!!! This will be a great way to kick off my Friday...anxiously awaiting your next video


I hope he has a bigger phone book :-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gerald Dunn said:


> I hope he has a bigger phone book :-\"


is bigger....better?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Id give it a whirl, but I think my phone book may be too big


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Id give it a whirl, but I think my phone book may be too big


that is BS.,..you got a GSD...  and he probably bites hard as hell...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LMAO, you are officially a "master armchair dog trainer"!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> that is BS.,..you got a GSD...  and he probably bites hard as hell...


 
Lies! All lies!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LMAO, you are officially a "master armchair dog trainer"!


trust me Tim.. I did do it standing up first..did not go nearly as well, this was very controlled...plus I didnt want Doug talking about my tits, or my skinny legs....

I will be a certified DVG training director in a month..all I need is a BH and to mail in a 50 question multiple choice test, that I can cheat on....as soon as I start a club and get my 7 lackies to vote me the TD... I would be the helper too, except my right leg will give out on the long bites...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

so *IS* a RA catalog thick enough to take a bite from a soft mouthed DS(x)?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> trust me Tim.. I did do it standing up first..did not go nearly as well, this was very controlled...plus I didnt want Doug talking about my tits, or my skinny legs....
> 
> I will be a certified DVG training director in a month..all I need is a BH and to mail in a 50 question multiple choice test, that I can cheat on....as soon as I start a club and get my 7 lackies to vote me the TD... I would be the helper too, except my right leg will give out on the long bites...


I have a good lawyer that can file a lawsuit against your skinny legs for nonsupport!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

F what doug says, u look hot in the vid joby.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> F what doug says, u look hot in the vid joby.


are you sure you quit SCH? oops, jk...

SO...I just tried to get my GF's son's friend (skinny heavy metal dude) to take a bite with a people magazine wrapped around his skinny arm, and he said no...dammit.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> F what doug says, u look hot in the vid joby.


Agree! Cute cheeks!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Agree! Cute cheeks!


cheeks and jowls


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> are you sure you quit SCH? oops, jk.../QUOTE]
> 
> Hey the schutshund helpers are the cutest, not like those hairy, uncouth macho cheating a-holes they got in ring....................lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

the dominoes pizza guy wussed out too.....wtf?

time to hit the pub, Pete?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Anytime is a good time to hit the pub/decoy recruitment depot.


Decoy Depot, thats it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ray Allen sleeve review...

1.5 Woofs (out of 5)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkxezB5OC9Y


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> ok so I tried the phone book just now...on myself with my own dog..doesnt really show what I was meaning to say...LOL...
> 
> did it exposed first, standing up, dog had some small issue with it the first time, (she was like WTF?), I then put on a sweatshirt, which was a bad idea  the targeting suffered , and then she moved off of it to the elbow..
> 
> ...


 She has higher phonebook drive than Ghandi. She must be worth more than him.
You really do seem to have too much alcohol effected free time on your hands lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> She has higher phonebook drive than Ghandi. She must be worth more than him.
> You really do seem to have too much alcohol effected free time on your hands lol


nah...been good...first time I had a couple in weeks... had 2 doubles...now drinkin coffee


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Ray Allen sleeve review...
> 
> 1.5 Woofs (out of 5)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkxezB5OC9Y


 
LMAO! 

$90k at least for her.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Those videos are funny Joby, I'm not sure why they made me laugh but they did, especially the second video. I just pictured you home alone bored, drinking, thinking about wrapping a phone book around your arm and letting your dog bite you........on video. Ha ha. Don't you have anything better to do??
I want my dog back man! LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I"ll go down to Ray Allen Monday and tell them they need a warning label on their catalog. "this catalog is not intended to replace our hidden sleeves"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Joby, I'm thinking that if you used all the papers you have legally declaring you NUCKING FUTS the dog would NEVER get it's teeth on skin.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Those videos are funny Joby, I'm not sure why they made me laugh but they did, especially the second video. I just pictured you home alone bored, drinking, thinking about wrapping a phone book around your arm and letting your dog bite you........on video. Ha ha. Don't you have anything better to do??
> I want my dog back man! LOL


 Doesnt Ariel have any friends she can hook Joby up with? Cos he needs a hobby...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Doesnt Ariel have any friends she can hook Joby up with? Cos he needs a hobby...


If they were her friends she wouldn't hook them up with Joby ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Ray Allen sleeve review...
> 
> 1.5 Woofs (out of 5)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkxezB5OC9Y


That made my morning


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Had to take down the video and will take the sound out.

Apparently in my attempts to be humorous, I have offended people yet again. 

For the record, I think that Ray Allen makes one of the best hidden sleeves on the market... the RA12, which I use almost exclusively....and there were no ill intentions meant to Ray Allen Maufacturing, or anyone who was named in the video, or whos dogs were recognized in the catalog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I"ll go down to Ray Allen Monday and tell them they need a warning label on their catalog. "this catalog is not intended to replace our hidden sleeves"


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Had to take down the video and will take the sound out.
> 
> Apparently in my attempts to be humorous, I have offended people yet again.
> 
> For the record, I think that Ray Allen makes one of the best hidden sleeves on the market... the RA12, which I use almost exclusively....and there were no ill intentions meant to Ray Allen Maufacturing, or anyone who was named in the video, or whos dogs were recognized in the catalog.


Alcohol+Dog training+the internet = disaster (every time) ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1Wb2StCYe8

newly edited version, more PC....

I don't think it was a disaster Thomas, arm is a little lumpy though.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1Wb2StCYe8
> 
> newly edited version, more PC....
> 
> I don't think it was a disaster Thomas, arm is a little lumpy though.


 
LOL... Awesome!

How bad did it hurt? lol


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL, Awesome Joby. Laughed all the way through it. I am really, really sorry for ever intimating you were an idiot. I don't think an idiot would have tried that mush less even thought of it....it was pure genious! You're my man. Thanks for sharing....cheers. After that....I WILL start reading your posts again.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LOL, Awesome Joby. Laughed all the way through it. I am really, really sorry for ever intimating you were an idiot. I don't think an idiot would have tried that mush less even thought of it....it was pure genious! You're my man. Thanks for sharing....cheers. After that....I WILL start reading your posts again.


 
Your turn


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LOL, Awesome Joby. Laughed all the way through it. I am really, really sorry for ever intimating you were an idiot. I don't think an idiot would have tried that mush less even thought of it....it was pure genious! You're my man. Thanks for sharing....cheers. After that....I WILL start reading your posts again.


thanks Don...
I appreciate it, I am also really sorry that I called you an idiot.
glad we could get passed our differences.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> thanks Don...
> I appreciate it, I am also really sorry that I called you an idiot.
> glad we could get passed our differences.


LOL. Me too Joby. Don't worry about the name calling....I know you were kidding. So was I.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LOL. Me too Joby. Don't worry about the name calling....I know you were kidding. So was I.


oh, yeah, of course.. I was really hoping you did not misinterpret that at all.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What the fuk is going on here between you two? KUMBAYA TIME! Sick!!!!:-D


----------

